# New engraved LCP



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I was wanting to get a pocket gun to carry during the summer while wearing shorts. I went to my favorite shop this morning to check out what they had. I was really wanting a 9mm and was even thinking about a 9mm derringer. After talking to a couple of the sales guys and looking and handling several I decided to get the Ruger LCP. I really liked the look of the bi-tone with the stainless slide but when they showed me the engraved slide model and told me it was on sale, I just couldn't justify paying $50 more for the stainless slide.

Not only did I pick up the little Ruger they also had primers (Federal and CCI) for $30 a brick and I was told they had bought 500,000 primers and they would be that price while they lasted. I picked up some small pistol and small rifle. I'll probably stop by next payday and pickup a couple more bricks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The slide is pretty, but not what I would pick for a pocket gun.

I sometimes carry the Keltec version in a front pocket, and the blued slide and high desert New Mexico summer heat cause rust problems. My preference for a slide finish would be stainless, or even better, hard chrome. When I bought mine several years ago, blue was the only choice.

That slide is too purdy for pocket wear and tear.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

James NM said:


> The slide is pretty, but not what I would pick for a pocket gun.
> 
> I sometimes carry the Keltec version in a front pocket, and the blued slide and high desert New Mexico summer heat cause rust problems. My preference for a slide finish would be stainless, or even better, hard chrome. When I bought mine several years ago, blue was the only choice.
> 
> That slide is too purdy for pocket wear and tear.


It probably won't see that much use. My everyday carry is a stainless Kimber Ultra Carry and it will get carried 90% of the time.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Took the LCP to the range today to see what it likes to eat. Fed it 2 different HP's, and RN FMJ and a FN FMJ it likes all of them.

First 5 shots from 7 yds


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cruzthepug

I love the looks of your Ruger LCP.

I carry one all the time in a DeSantis Nemesis Holster .

Nice shooting to.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice weapon!

As noted above, probably not something I'd want to carry in my pocket reguarly. _But_, you said it probably won't see much use.

Very nice! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking LCP for sure!!!

RCG


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I just got one last week like yours. Mine has LCP engraved on the top of the slide too. Mine will get carried and shot a lot!


----------

